# heaver butt wrap



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

first stab at 4 axis closed,4 coats cp/water,1coat flex coat so far.just starting the under wrap for the guides


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Nice.... What is the difference between 4 coats of CP diluted with water and 2 coats of CP?


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

thekingfeeder said:


> Nice.... What is the difference between 4 coats of CP diluted with water and 2 coats of CP?


at least with single cross overs the thread doesn't seem to swell as much and each coat dries quicker or so it seems.got the tip from rich gordon in fla.


----------



## FishNC13 (Nov 21, 2010)

Nice Work!


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

thanx for the nice comments and to all who viewed


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Looks great.


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

nice work


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

I think you should build me a rod for free since I have to put up with you all summer!
N.C. Sharkman


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

ncsharkman said:


> I think you should build me a rod for free since I have to put up with you all summer!
> N.C. Sharkman


all summer?!!? i got put up with you and yer near fatal calamities all year


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

how's this dave?


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

Very nice sprocket! I'm having a :beer: now so I'll talk to you later!
Sharkman


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Looks good.


----------

